# Basic DTV Transition Quiz



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

This is a simple quiz on the website set up by the government that asks *VERY BASIC *questions to test what people know about the transition to digital television.

http://www.dtv.gov/dtvquiz.html


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

What's digital television and why am I only hearing about it now?


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Shame on me. I answered question number nine incorrectly. :grrr:

--- CHAS


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I aced it - 13 of 13 !!!


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

13 of 13!!

http://www.dtv.gov/dtvCert.pdf


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

13 of 13 here as well. When do I get my decoder ring?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

13 of 13 here too.

http://www.dtv.gov/dtvCert.pdf

BTW,what is DTV? :sure: :grin:


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

dennispap said:


> 13 of 13!!:hurah:
> 
> http://www.dtv.gov/dtvCert.pdf


Thanks for doing all the work! Now everyone can get that snazzy certificate! 

I earned mine though... 13 of 13


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Someone will need to adjust question #1


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Not yet...


----------



## Bob_M (Sep 23, 2007)

13 for 13 here. Now where's my Bozo Button?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> 13 of 13 here as well. When do I get my decoder ring?


+1

Based on the latest congressional vote, sometime in June.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I breezed right through it and got a perfect score. I printed out my certificate. I've done my part for the DTV transition (President of my Deaf club here) teaching the folks about DTV and getting them to make their move. Now, ALL of the members that rely on OTA are digital ready and half of them are considered "lower class" finding themselves extra 21 bucks to spend with the coupon. I got them to buy the good converter box (the one with better EPG feature) and they all really love it. I also taught them that on some days or nights, they may receive analog only because of power outage at the tower and that they have a generator that backs up analog only until the transition. I find myself now having to teach them all over again about the delay. It's going to make me look bad now, all thanks to the stupid government making the delay. What were they thinking?


----------

